# اللهجة المصرية : اكدب عليك لو قلت بحبك لسة



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

اريد من السادة الكرام شرح هذا البيت الشعر


أكذب عليك لو قلت بحبك لسّه .. اكذب عليك
وأكذب عليك لو قلت نسيتك همسه .. اكذب عليك

ارجوكم اريد شرح هذا الكلام


----------



## cherine

البيت يعبِّر عن تناقض في المشاعر: فهي [تقول إنها] لم تعد تحبه، ولكنها لم تنْسَه أبدًا. وهذه الفكرة ليست نادرة في القصائد والأغاني العاطفية.


----------

